# Hello from New York



## violina23 (Jun 28, 2004)

Well... Long Island, but it's still New York!

I just moved out here to start a new job after college, and it is lonely in a 1-bedroom apartment by myself so I adopted a kitty from the NY HUmane Society: Her name is Kiera and I got her in February when she was 3-4 months old. This is a first time for me owning a pet that doesn't live in a box of water, so I am excited about it. It's nice to have someone to greet me at the door!

Kiera is overall a good kitty, she is not afraid of people, and is generally socialable (when *she* wants to be of course). Sometimes she's nothing but trouble though... she got to the top of my fridge, on top of a cabinet where I had fake plants, and knocked them off so they went smashing on the ground. Of course I come home from work and she's standing there giving me the innocent face!

And now, she's learned that I keep my hair-bands on my dresser, and leaps up there to knock them down and bat them around. Baaaaad kitty. So far I'm using the good old squirtbottle. Hopefully she'll learn!

Here are some pictures taken probably within a month of adopting her.I have more that aren't up yet, including her obsession with my dirty laundry & drinking out of the sink (also a few funny "sleeping" pictures)

But here is what I have right now - on my old site (new one is getting revamped, and I'm not that far in pictures yet)

http://www.violina23.com/old/photos/kie ... /main.html

-Heather


----------



## baggy (Jun 19, 2004)

She's adorable!


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome to Cat Forum!


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

Gorgeous kitten and she looks so smart! Welcome both of you to the forum!!!


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Welcome to the forum - the pictures are great - kitty is adorable and you have a beautiful smile!


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome!! Kiera is adorable.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum. Kiera is a real cutie and love the name


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

Welcome to the Cat Forum!!

Peace,
Mike


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum, violina!


----------



## CatAholic (May 19, 2004)

Hi Heather and Welcome! 
What wonderful pictures, Kiera(love the name) is so sweet!
I love the pictures with your folks! I "made" my mom hold one of my cats when she came to visit us the first time, you would have thought I handed her a live grenade, I had to remind her to breathe.( She is a bit fearful of cats after a bad experience as a child,so coming to visit us is like her going on the show Fear Factor with the fur family we have.) It's not that I wanted this many cats I'm just trying to help her over her phobia.......no I'm justa kiddin! Again I just want to say enjoy the Forum and we're all here to help each other  Meow to Kiera too!


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

Great pics! I especially love the one of "Dave and Kiera on couch". Looking forward to hearing more and seeing more pics!


----------



## violina23 (Jun 28, 2004)

Hehe thanks - that picture is a favorite of Dave's, he always shows it to his pals. I don't know how Kiera wound up sitting like that - it's never happened again!

Although sometimes, on occaision, I do find her sprawled on the floor on her back with her belly exposed. I managed to snap a photo of that... I should get that pic out of my camera sometime soon!

-Heather


----------

